# DirectTV Cinema router



## nittany77 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry for another thread about DirectTV Cinema, but I looked through the others and didn't see the info I was looking for. I have a new install coming up in a few weeks that includes the whole home DVR, they are providing the Cinema Connection Kit and will be installing it. I just want to make sure that I have everything in place that I need. I believe that I need an ethernet connection at the receiver, correct? Can this be a wired or wireless connection? If wireless, is there a preferred router?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You do not need a ethernet connection at the receiver. They can run coax to your router location, if there is not one close by.
You will need a switch or a router if you currently have a one port internet connection. Most these days have multiple ports tho.


----------



## nittany77 (Jan 11, 2011)

I do not currently have a router hooked up, I have DSL with a single connection to my computer. I do have a wired router that is not currently being used, which I can hook up, but I don't want to run cable between the two rooms. I guess I still don't understand, why would they run coax to my router instead of an ethernet cable? Would it be easier if I buy a wireless router? I don't want them to have to run any cables.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## KevetS (Jan 30, 2006)

If they run coax throw them out of the house.

Get a couple of wireless routers and bridge them, then you'll have many ports available.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

nittany77 said:


> I do not currently have a router hooked up, I have DSL with a single connection to my computer. I do have a wired router that is not currently being used, which I can hook up, but I don't want to run cable between the two rooms. I guess I still don't understand, why would they run coax to my router instead of an ethernet cable? Would it be easier if I buy a wireless router? I don't want them to have to run any cables.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian


Your satellite receivers will "talk" to each other over the same coax cables that supply the satellite signal to the receivers, so no additional cables are needed for MRV. But, if you want your receivers to be connected to your home network (and therefore the Internet), you have to have a router with an available Ethernet port on it's switch (or a cascaded switch with an available port), and DirecTV will run a coax line (or use an existing one) to where your router is located, and connect that coax line to a DECA adapter. The DECA adapter connects to the router via an Ethernet cable, and enables ALL of your receivers to gain access to your home network and your Internet connection.

NOTE: you CANNOT connect an Ethernet cable from a receiver to your router, or you'll disable the DECA connections that allow your receivers to talk to each other. If you are using DECA networking, you MUST use an additional DECA adapter to connect your DECA network to your home network.

Here is one simple example:










There are many more pics in this thread (tacked to the top of this very forum):

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177308


----------



## nittany77 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you for the explanation...


----------

